# 2003 Ford F150 4WD not working



## Elsnowplower (Nov 10, 2010)

*2003 Ford F150 4WD MSOF with Manual Transmission*

Long time lurker here and just registered.

*Old Problem*

2 seasons ago I had a bad 4WD solenoid from water intrusion that cracked the housing and would not release the 4WD. That part I bought from Ford (#6L3Z 9E441) and included a re-designed hood to stop water intrusion and came with one solenoid (2wd). Put it in and problem solved. *Pics below is for reference of the old cracked solenoid and the new solenoids with housing that was replaced 2 years ago.*

*New Problem*

Now I have a new problem that I need help with. No more clicking sound heard from the cab when engaging 4WD high and no dash light light indicator for 4WD. 4WD Low Engages but still no dash light. Hoses seem to be okay and no cracks visible at solenoid. Fuse is ok.

Before I spend the money on a new 4WD Solenoid is there anything else that could be the problem? If the low does engage on MSOF, and still no dash light does this point at the 4WD Solenoid as the problem?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Replace that.

If you see crack it JUNK. It leak vacuum.

I think it Dealer item only it around $50 each.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you have the manual Transfer Case lever or the Electronic Shift on the Fly (ESOF) switch on the dash? If you have ESOF, a very common failure mode is the electric motor on the back of the TC that shifts it. Sometimes you can free it up with a few light raps with a hammer. If it has totally frozen up, you'll need to replace it - which is actually a pretty easy job.


----------



## Elsnowplower (Nov 10, 2010)

Milwaukee;1111259 said:


> Replace that.
> 
> If you see crack it JUNK. It leak vacuum.
> 
> I think it Dealer item only it around $50 each.


That has already been replaced. That was a picture from 2 years ago to show the problem back then.


----------



## Elsnowplower (Nov 10, 2010)

Too Stroked;1111266 said:


> Do you have the manual Transfer Case lever or the Electronic Shift on the Fly (ESOF) switch on the dash? If you have ESOF, a very common failure mode is the electric motor on the back of the TC that shifts it. Sometimes you can free it up with a few light raps with a hammer. If it has totally frozen up, you'll need to replace it - which is actually a pretty easy job.


Manual Shift On Fly or MSOF


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm assuming it has a vacuum pod on the front axle?
If it's anything like my 97...

Get the front off the ground and have someone pop it in 4x4 and listen for engagement....
or check vacuum there. That would be my guess. 
Have you tried 4Lo for s%*s and giggles? You say it engages, but are you only engaging the rears?

W/out poping open my manual, i'm guessing based on where that pod is electrically located is what turns on the light.
Again, don't murder me, i'm just guessing while bored at work


----------



## Elsnowplower (Nov 10, 2010)

quisman;1111322 said:


> I'm assuming it has a vacuum pod on the front axle?
> If it's anything like my 97...
> 
> Get the front off the ground and have someone pop it in 4x4 and listen for engagement....
> ...


Here is a diagram I just found online which appears to show the same vacuum hose route as my 2003 MSOF. I don't see any hoses going to a front axle. Do you have manual shift on fly or floor or is it electric? Maybe it is a different set up.

On second examination of 4wheel low, I found that it is not engaging. So there is no 4 wheel drive at all.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

I have the exact same setup as you. My 97 is a XL V6 4x4 w/ Lever shift.
Sucks...the thought of a lever means mechanical, but you're still relying on another device to get you locked in. 
The easiest way to trouble shoot mine was to get the truck in the air so you can rotate the fronts.

I'll be working on my plow setup tonight after work...let me know if you want me to look at anything for you.


----------



## Elsnowplower (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks. Appreciate that. I'm gonna take that advice and look underneath. I'm hoping it's either the Actuator (#9 in that diagram) or One of the solenoids (#4 in that diagram). 

$112 bucks for the Actuator and 60 for the 4WD solenoid.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Remember, the lever only engages (or disengages) the Transfer Case. Engaging the front axle is a different matter. That's where the parts you mentioned come in - and they go pretty regularly. 

Look at the bright side, you dont have to deal with the problems the newer (2004 & up) F-150's have with IWEs.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm hoping for you, your vac line just came unhooked like mine did once upon 

Just be grateful you didn't develop an exhaust leak, melt the wire harness bracket and let the harness melt together on the manifold while on the interstate, taking out the ecm fuse, ecm, speedo wires, O2 wires, 4x4 wires....and requiring a complete rewiring in the engine bay....just saying ;-)

Let us know what you find !!


----------



## Elsnowplower (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just read up on those 2004 and new problems with 4 x4. Yeah, I'm grateful to have the older system.

I found a post online that should help get me started. I have over 12 volts going to each solenoid electrical connection going there. I'm thinking the problem I had 2 seasons ago was corrected except the one solenoid that I did replaced ended up seizing 2 years later from water corrosion.



> From what I have read, a good indication of a problem here is the absence of the dash light. You can get fancy and test them electrically (they should each have 12V power all of the time) but the easiest way is to put your fingers on the plastic caps and feel and listen for a click as someone shifts your truck in and out of 4X4. If they click - they are working! If not, this is likely your problem. It is a common problem apparently for these years of trucks to get water in the solenoids which then freezes and cracks them.
> Here is some good info and part numbers if this is your problem
> "The right solenoid (E8AE-9H465-AA) controls the vacuum to the return side of axle engagement diaphram. The left solenoid (E8AE-9H465-BA) controls the vacuum to the activation side of the axle engagement diaphram. Ford has been having chronic problems with water entry into these solenoids, corroding them from the inside and seizing them,as you've seen!>>
> They've been redesigned and those old part numbers (E8AE-9H465-AA/BA) have been superseded.
> ...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I always check on the Internet when getting major parts. Even when my Wife works at a Ford Stealership. I get her 25% discount on OEM parts. But they still are way too high! A medium to heavy duty truck parts place may be able to get you the OEM parts. Many carry the full Dana / Spicer/ Sterling catalog. Or can order it. For half to 2/3's of what Ford would charge. Same OEM parts, just cheaper.


----------

